# Star Wars: Episode 9 - Roman beantwortet noch mehr offene Fragen



## Darkmoon76 (29. März 2020)

Jetzt ist Deine Meinung zu *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Roman beantwortet noch mehr offene Fragen* gefragt.


						Bitte beachtet: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zum Artikel: *Star Wars: Episode 9 - Roman beantwortet noch mehr offene Fragen*


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. März 2020)

> Heutzutage reicht es offenbar nicht mehr aus, sich Filme anzuschauen, um eine Geschichte komplett zu verstehen.


Sollte es aber. Ansonsten ist es schlechtes Storywriting.


----------



## BismarckderEchte (29. März 2020)

RedDragon20 schrieb:


> Sollte es aber. Ansonsten ist es schlechtes Storywriting.



Wo ist der Kommentar hin? Wurder der Benutzer gelöscht? Loxxi ist momentan ja in Laune zu löschen, der alte Franke.


----------



## Jakkelien (29. März 2020)

Warte noch darauf, wie die Romane den bekloppten Dolch erklären.
Arme Autoren.


----------



## LOX-TT (29. März 2020)

BismarckderEchte schrieb:


> Wo ist der Kommentar hin? Wurder der Benutzer gelöscht? Loxxi ist momentan ja in Laune zu löschen, der alte Franke.



Der "Kommentar" ist der erste Satz in der News mein herzallerliebster Siriuz äh Bismarck


----------



## RedDragon20 (29. März 2020)

BismarckderEchte schrieb:


> Wo ist der Kommentar hin? Wurder der Benutzer gelöscht? Loxxi ist momentan ja in Laune zu löschen, der alte Franke.



Hä?


----------



## BismarckderEchte (29. März 2020)

LOX-TT schrieb:


> Der "Kommentar" ist der erste Satz in der News mein herzallerliebster Siriuz äh Bismarck



Hast mir ja gar nicht auf meine PN geantwortet.


----------



## Cobar (30. März 2020)

Es ist toll, wenn im Nachhinein noch Bücher und Comics Dinge erklären müssen, die schon die Filme selbst hätten klarstellen müssen.
Ich bleibe dabei, die Episoden 7-9 sind vollkommen durcheinander gewirbelter Mist ohne Hand und Fuß, bei dem jeder Regisseur sich ein paar zufällige Brocken herausgenommen hat und nun haben wir den Salat, dass nichts zusammen passt und alles noch extra erklärt werden muss.
Hätte nur noch eine Begleitbroschüre im Kino gefehlt, bei der erklärt wird, was da eigentlich gerade im Film passiert und wieso das so ist.


----------



## fdl-ananas (30. März 2020)

Das ist, als ob jemand Jahre nachdem das Schiff untergegangen ist noch ein paar morsche Rettungsboote auf den Ozean rausrudert.

Liebe Jungs und Mädels bei Disney: Lasst es. Das wird nichts mehr.

Das Unternehmen Disney Trilogie hat bereits mit Ep7 den kreativen Bankrott erklärt, mit Ep8 auch die wenigen noch verbliebenen Vermögenswerte zerschlagen und mit Ep9, im verzweifelten Versuch die Trümmer wieder zu irgendeiner Form zusammenzuschweißen, den ganzen Haufen in ein flammendes Inferno verwandelt.
(Und nebenbei auch im eigentlich intakten Originalhaus noch einige Scheiben eingeworfen und Feuerchen gelegt.)

Also hört nun bitte auf, mit dem Pinselchen an den verkohlten Überresten herumzumalern und habt die Würde diese Farce still unter der nächsten Sanddüne verschwinden zu lassen und noch einmal neu anzusetzen.

Mit Schreibern, die schonmal echte Menschen aus der Nähe gesehen haben; mit Kreativen, die genug Fantasie haben um INNERHALB der etablierten Regeln neue Ideen zu entwickeln; und mit einer Führungsetage, die ERST einen Plan für die Beschaffenheit und Herstellung ihrers neuen Produkts macht und DANN den Veröffentlichungstermin dafür ansetzt, statt dumpf von einer terminierten Planlosigkeit in die nächste zu hetzen.

Best of luck...


----------



## LOX-TT (30. März 2020)

Ah die üblichen Möchtegern-Experten geben sich wieder die Klinke in die Hand


----------



## golani79 (30. März 2020)

Finde, der Typ, der The Mandalorian gemacht hat, hätte auch EP 7-9 machen sollen.

Hab zwar erst 3 Folgen gesehen, aber in denen war iwie schon mehr Star Wars Feeling vorhanden, als in EP 7-9 zusammen.

Wobei mich 7-9 dennoch ganz gut unterhalten haben .. aber da wäre definitiv mehr drinn gewesen!

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS A6013 mit Tapatalk


----------



## ribald (30. März 2020)

Besonders The Mandalorian Folge 4 war richtig genial, da ist mehr Star Wars drin als bei den doofen neuen Filmen zusammen.
Carasynthia Dune die Schocktrupplerin ist mit Gina Carano perfekt besetzt.


----------

